# birthday boy



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Mr Bailey is one today! so we went on a LONG walk at a forest nearby. Lots of birds, squirrels, ducks, and even a horse! He walked past the horse, remaining in a heel with only a little cry (I apologised to the lady on the horse, but she said he did better than most of the other dogs).
He did react to most of the dogs there, but it wasn’t too bad, better than it used to be, and very manageable.

happy birthday pup


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Happy birthday Bailey! He is a good looking boy.


----------



## Verachi (Mar 22, 2021)

What a handsome dude! Good boy Bailey! Seems like you both have a lot to be proud of


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Happy Birthday Mr Bailey!
Keep working, keep being consistent and the best is still in front of you.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Thanks all! I’m proud of him - he’s definitely trying 🥰


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Happy Birthday. 

a quick note: Jake did not like my neighbor on his horse. It was NOT the horse, he ignored them in the adjacent pasture, it was the man on the horse. Just something to be aware of when you meet a person on a horse.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Handsome! You guys are doing great together.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Buckelke said:


> Happy Birthday.
> 
> a quick note: Jake did not like my neighbor on his horse. It was NOT the horse, he ignored them in the adjacent pasture, it was the man on the horse. Just something to be aware of when you meet a person on a horse.


Thank you! This was his second time ever seeing a horse - it’s not a common sight at all where we live, but hopefully the next time he sees one he’ll be able ignore it completely. That would definitely make sense about a person being on a horse though, it definitely freaked me out when I was younger 😅


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Happy birthday Bailey! Seems like just yesterday he was a little fuzz ball


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Happy first birthday stunning doggo 🐶


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday! You two are doing great


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Happy birthday Bailey. Keep up the great work!


----------



## perrymel (Oct 28, 2021)

Happy Birthday Bailey, what a beautiful boy !!


----------



## Barrie (Jul 5, 2021)

Belated happy birthday Bailey. 🎂 x


----------



## TayStrike (12 mo ago)

What a handsome boy! Happy Birthday Bailey. What is his breeding if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

TayStrike said:


> What a handsome boy! Happy Birthday Bailey. What is his breeding if you don't mind me asking?


thank you! he’s from Grafizhavon - a part of their first litter.
his dad is Oscar von Haus Targa and his mum is Grafi z Jirkova Dvora 
^ I’m not sure if that’s the right answer to your question aha


----------



## TayStrike (12 mo ago)

It does 😊. I know of his father 😊 and some of the maternal lines. He looks a smashing boy.


----------

